# DXB job offer, to take or not to take



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all, 
I'm a British guy and I've been offered a job in Dubai, close to DXB international Airport..
I've read up on the standard packages that are offered and i'm not sure if i'm onto a good thing or not...

Basically the package is £30,000 (sterling) per year + healthcare, for 1. I tried to negotiate accomodation / allowance at interview stage but the company owners say that can get people from other parts of the world who would jump at this package, the new marketing manager (from the UK) wants to get a few more westerners in but is tied by the package the management are willing to offer.

I have no idea how much accomodation will cost, along with bills / utilities / food / or if i will require a car... bearing in mind i wil only be taking circa 13500aed per month. Of course, ideally, i'd love to bring my partner and her 7 year old son with me (and get married if we had to) but i don't reckon my wage will be anywhere near enough to support the two of us (she has little work experience.. although gaining excellent grades at school, she has spent most of her adult life as a single mum working in the school kitchen (which obviously suits the school, hours / childacre arangements).

I wouldnt like to make this big jump, move to Dubai and just manage to 'get by' on what i earn as i can do this here (i earn approx £29,000) in the UK.. i'd like to be able to put some money away each month...

I guess i just need convincing.... if there's anyone in the know then any thoughts would be great! Cheers!

Tony


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well hello and welcome!

13500/month eh? It's not going to be pretty, but you can get a shared apartment that'll cost you say 2500/month (each) for a small 2 bed in Garhoud area (near Airport) or even (my preference) Bur Dubai check out Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com amongst others. Then you have around 2000 to run a car - you may as well cos it'll cost you that in cabs for a month, then the rest? 

Basically yes it is doable, and really, what have you got to lose - if you go back to UK after a year or 2 it'll look great on your CV....


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your swift reply Andy....

I guess school fees would be the biggest thing and keeping wife(!?) / child as she was looking for employment... how would she go about looking? Tourist visa initially then look for a move once a job was secured?. Also, childcare would be another factor..... so many considerations! so grown up! damn!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry mate, you'll not realistically be able to manage that with wife and kids in tow. How about you take it, come here for a few months and suss the place out?

One thing that would worry me however is the line "wants to get a few more westerners in". Have you been interviewed here? Have you been here? If not, what does that say about the company?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry mate, you'll not realistically be able to manage that with wife and kids in tow. How about you take it, come here for a few months and suss the place out?
> *
> One thing that would worry me however is the line "wants to get a few more westerners in". Have you been interviewed here? Have you been here? If not, what does that say about the company?*


That would definitely set the alarm bells ringing for me as well.


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Interview was in the UK (i know the marketing manger from his old job in the UK) the job is in newly set up department, he's looking for 4 people. The first position has been taken by an old aqaintence of mine (single guy, no baggage!), the 2nd postion is mine leaving only 3 / 4 to fill. The company has been established for 10 years and in year 1 was named one of the quickest growing companies in Dubai. Yeah, i too queried the 'westerners' remark, apparently someting to do with the 'yes sir, no problem sir' attitude used by some staff from other countries. He says it would be nice to have people who were a bit more vocal / expressionate and would voice any opinions... i cant really comment on that, having never worked in a multi-cultural environment (with the exception of a few months in Jeddah last year).... as you righly say, great for the cv... never thought i'd have to decide love over money! hehehe!

I guess, the missus would be able to find work tho......?


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What does the company do here? And what is the position that you're looking at?


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Job is in aviation / ops control / flight planning (not airline)

Im more concerned about my partner finding something


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In that case you haven't got much choice but to come here first and then see what the market is for your partner. There are positions available for her, look at the recruitment links on the sticky thread to see what's going on.

But basically bud, with yearly school fees (In "UK" Schools) some AED45,000/year, it'll be tough!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m with Andy, way too tight a budget for wife and kid, the only saving that you are making on your UK salary is the tax and that is not enough to cover life here. 
If you are thinking of renting somewhere that you don`t have to share with a stranger you will be very lucky to find anywhere less than 6000dhs a month unless you want to live in Bur Dubai or International city. Don`t count on your other half finding a job that pays much more than pocket money.
You`ll need a car if you have family here and if you also have to pay the medical insurance for your family it looks like things will not be easy.


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

But its ok for one....... hmm, never had a long distance relationship before...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you were single, I would say to go for it but with a wife/ partner and child, it will be a struggle supporting the whole family. Evidently, it all comes down to your lifestyle but as has already been pointed out, it's better to keep on paying taxes in the UK - at least you get something back for your taxes! The cost of living is higher here, thereby the reason why most of us are on higher salaries than what we would be on at home - just so that we can afford basics, such as accommodation, travel, etc and still be able to live a decent lifestyle.

For a grand, I personally would not put what seems to be a good relationship to the test by trying to have a long distance relationship. There are better opportunities available out there - just keep looking. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're only going to be earning 1k more than you are already, sure you save on tax but things are way more expensive from rent down to that fact the cheapest pint is 5 quid.

As much as it has it's plus points, life in Dubai has too many headaches to put up with just getting by.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're only going to be earning 1k more than you are already, sure you save on tax but things are way more expensive from rent down to that fact the cheapest pint is 5 quid.
> 
> As much as it has it's plus points, life in Dubai has too many headaches to put up with just getting by.


Well said!! 

But seriously, I do think that the package you are being offered is way too low to justify a move over here. Unless you really want to move regardless of the details, in which case you shouldn't have bothered posting your question - you should already be here.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're only going to be earning 1k more than you are already, sure you save on tax *but things are way more expensive from rent down to that fact the cheapest pint is 5 quid.*
> 
> As much as it has it's plus points, life in Dubai has too many headaches to put up with just getting by.


That depends where you go. 

I agree with the general point though.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

The other way to look at this is as a "Stepping Stone" to bigger and better things.
Not really sure what your job is but you mentioned aviation. There has got to be loads of opportuntites out here for that. New Airport etc etc


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> The other way to look at this is as a "Stepping Stone" to bigger and better things.


Can't say it's the same for every vocation, but just about every person I know sees their actual work here as a step back with regards to their career, and are doing it for the money, lifestyle, chance to life in a foreign country for a few years etc.

If someone has a career plan, by all means take a drop in salary or even work for free (something fairly common in media) if the end result meets your goals but I don't think Dubai is the geographical location for that.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Can't say it's the same for every vocation, but just about every person I know sees their actual work here as a step back with regards to their career, and are doing it for the money, lifestyle, chance to life in a foreign country for a few years etc.
> 
> If someone has a career plan, by all means take a drop in salary or even work for free (something fairly common in media) if the end result meets your goals but I don't think Dubai is the geographical location for that.


I think he means bigger and better things here in Dubai.


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Greetings!
Many thanks for all of your replies! I have real dilemma! I had an sms message from the company yesterday asking if i had made a decision.. i am yet to reply - 

Choice 1 - stay where i am (have been here 5 years). £29K, few opportunities to move about / promotion but at least i know the job and the people (better the devil you know!)

Choice 2 - Take a punt. £30k tax free so i dont think i'll be any worse off financially and it could indeed be a stepping stone to other (better?) things. Head out on my own, see whats occurring, maybe have the girlfriend (wife!) move out when im settled and have some idea of employment opportunities for her.

Choice 3 - similar to choice 2 but we all move out together and see what happens...

Can i Kitesurf in DXB... ? I need to think about my lifestyle also, bit of a watersports nerd!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

tonyburbidge said:


> Greetings!
> Many thanks for all of your replies! I have real dilemma! I had an sms message from the company yesterday asking if i had made a decision.. i am yet to reply -
> 
> Choice 1 - stay where i am (have been here 5 years). £29K, few opportunities to move about / promotion but at least i know the job and the people (better the devil you know!)
> ...


You sure can, I do quite a few guys who enjoy kite surfing.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Go with number 2, what's the worst that can happen?

(OK you hate it here, leave and can't get a job back in the UK.....)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Go with number 2, what's the worst that can happen?
> 
> (OK you hate it here, leave and can't get a job back in the UK.....)


Gets a cool house share, has a bit of disposable income and blows it on drinking, kite surfing and wake boarding while all the time missus back home gets more and more resentful? 

Why not ask the manager for an extra 5k UKP + bonus scheme, his hands will be less tied than you think? If he's been in Dubai for a while he'll be used to a more bolshy/pushy attitude that could possibly offend in the UK.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You mentioned your gf is getting good grades. What is she going to school for? I can not imagine she would uproot in the midst of going to school. If you want to come, (you seem like you do, you just need a kick it seems), then just come. Don't make a decision based on a gf who it seems is not your wife yet. Live your life. If it was meant to be, five years from now, it will still be. Its not a large income but you will live fine on it if you budget and stick with it. I do agree most everyone I have met, have come for the money. I have not met a person yet who didnt come with making a good deal more then what they were making 'back home', for any nationality. 

You could always go the sharjah route and live over there dealing with the traffic.


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

mr rossi said:


> gets a cool house share, has a bit of disposable income and blows it on drinking, kite surfing and wake boarding while all the time missus back home gets more and more resentful?
> 
> why not ask the manager for an extra 5k ukp + bonus scheme, his hands will be less tied than you think? If he's been in dubai for a while he'll be used to a more bolshy/pushy attitude that could possibly offend in the uk.



ukp?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

UKP = £

(sigh)


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> *You mentioned your gf is getting good grades*. What is she going to school for? I can not imagine she would uproot in the midst of going to school. If you want to come, (you seem like you do, you just need a kick it seems), then just come. Don't make a decision based on a gf who it seems is not your wife yet. Live your life. If it was meant to be, five years from now, it will still be. Its not a large income but you will live fine on it if you budget and stick with it. I do agree most everyone I have met, have come for the money. I have not met a person yet who didnt come with making a good deal more then what they were making 'back home', for any nationality.
> 
> You could always go the sharjah route and live over there dealing with the traffic.



Hi, thanks for the reply.. previously i wrote: she has little work experience.. although gaining excellent grades at school, she has spent most of her adult life as a single mum working in the school kitchen (which obviously suits the school, hours / childacre arangements).

So, my GF has finished scool some time ago, got great grades, but then fell pregnant by her previous partner so she has not really had too much work experience

I know what you mean, live your life etc.. and that has always been my philosophy.. no regrets... id hate to look back in 20 years time and think 'what if'... ideal in thought, difficult in practice... we've been together 5 years and im quite attached to the old boot! will let you know of my decision... any recruiters on here where i can send my partners cv?

Ho hum....


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> UKP = £
> 
> (sigh)


My bad..... only used to seeing it written as GBP..... :focus:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are seriously thinking of bringing the family at 30k you need to consider the costs of schooling as that will be a large percentage of your income. To try and put it into some sort of perspective for you I work at the airport too and my housing allowance is more way over 30 grand (ukp).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If she is the one, she will be the one in six months time when you suss out if you can swing living in a non western neighborhood, can deal with home schooling or sending your child to a "nonwestern" school (there are still quite a bit of western kids going to the cheaper schools), and partake in a very low lifestyle. Your wife/gf may want to look at educational opportunities as well... use this period as her own 'growth' period. I have indian friends who are on half that, with kids. They make it work. 

It can work but surely is not easy if you want to maintain a westerners lifestyle.

Why you would want to come from England though is beyond me  I am still trying to figure out why all you english people seem to like it here so much.... :confused2:  As many on here (never met one in person who told me this) keep saying its not for the money. Just saying as I detest the place :eyebrows:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If she is the one, she will be the one in six months time when you suss out if you can swing living in a non western neighborhood, can deal with home schooling or sending your child to a "nonwestern" school (there are still quite a bit of western kids going to the cheaper schools), and partake in a very low lifestyle. Your wife/gf may want to look at educational opportunities as well... use this period as her own 'growth' period. I have indian friends who are on half that, with kids. They make it work.
> 
> It can work but surely is not easy if you want to maintain a westerners lifestyle.
> 
> Why you would want to come from England though is beyond me  I am still trying to figure out why all you english people seem to like it here so much.... :confused2:  As many on here (never met one in person who told me this) keep saying its not for the money. Just saying as I detest the place :eyebrows:


I'd imagine it's because most of England is a dump.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Why you would want to come from England though is beyond me  I am still trying to figure out why all you english people seem to like it here so much.... :confused2:  As many on here (never met one in person who told me this) keep saying its not for the money. Just saying as I detest the place :eyebrows:


You'll find out after your few days in the greatest city in the world - London.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

*London is awesome indeed*



Andy Capp said:


> You'll find out after your few days in the greatest city in the world - London.


...except for taxes. Don't wanna sound condescending but 30k gbp is a low level of wage in UK, post tax and NI and house rent there is little disposable income left and not much that u can do with it. 
hence something similar in Dubai should not be an issue lifestyle wise but here is the bummer...In UK you will get dignity and respect as an individual whether you are on 30k or 300 k. That's not the case in Dubai. You will feel really small and that too away from family and friends. 
It will be sort of like living in Brixton and people around you behaving with you as a prime example of wh*** tr*** just because you are on a low salary. I would rather give you a dose of reality than beckon you to come to la la land. Your friend is trying to stuff it up your backside rather than doing you a favour...Unless u have nothing else to do don't come here for a switch jobwise. Seriously dude, this is a pretty screwed up deal u have


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If you are seriously thinking of bringing the family at 30k you need to consider the costs of schooling as that will be a large percentage of your income. To try and put it into some sort of perspective for you I work at the airport too and my housing allowance is more way over 30 grand (ukp).



Hopefully there would be 2 wages (eventually).. thats half the dilemma! her not finding work...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

was there with family...and would not have survived with 30k....was some other poster said, my housing was way more than that....
school fees, health care insurance, going out....will kill you !! 
stay where you are...and look for other employer if you really really want to move to Dubai !


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

woodlands said:


> Don't wanna sound condescending but 30k gbp is a low level of wage in UK, post tax and NI and house rent there is little disposable income left and not much that u can do with it.


Eh? Do you put diamonds on your cornflakes? 

I suppose living in London but there are plenty places in the UK where 30k per year would tide you over very nicely.



woodlands said:


> Your friend is trying to stuff it up your backside rather than doing you a favour...


I've had a sense of this from the off too.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You seem to have made up your mind already about the move. I still think that the salary is way too low to support a decent family life. Will the company cover the cost of your wife's visa, school fees for your step son, medical insurance for your family, flights home for the whole family? All these things will very quickly wipe out your salary. Most people claim that they can make adjustments to their lifestyle but that is easier said than done!

What about your family? I would imagine that you would like to offer them a better lifestyle, as opposed to having to watch every penny. I'd imagine that with a wife and child, you would want your own place rather than living with strangers, who may very well be nice people, but ultimately, you would want your privacy. 

I can't help but think that you are being swayed by the company, without spending enough time doing research. Once you are on the company's visa, it is not as easy to change jobs, unlike in the UK where you can job-hop at leisure. If the company is not based in the free zone, leaving them would mean getting their permission to change jobs, failing which you will get a labour ban.

What are your main reasons for wanting to move to Dubai? Lifestyle? Career progression (debatable whether this is achievable in this market!)? Importantly, if this opportunity was just sprung on you and has now arisen your interest in Dubai, then use this to your advantage to do more research and secure a better package. And has already been pointed out, negotiate. If you research the cost of living, then you have an advantage when negotiating.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Eh? Do you put diamonds on your cornflakes?
> 
> I suppose living in London but there are plenty places in the UK where 30k per year would tide you over very nicely.
> 
> ...


Nope can't eat diamonds....all i am saying is that you can live with dignity in uk even if lifestylewise u don't do much ...on 30k in london.....in dubai...u can't


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> I've had a sense of this from the off too.


Agree with you. Appears that he is trying to 'pull a favour from an old friend' whilst at the same time, he is scre*ing you! So much the better for the new employer if you are gullible and he can get away with pulling the wool over your eyes in regards to the true value of the package he is offering.


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, many thanks for all your replies! Time is running out and i only have a few days left to decide... i have found this forum invaluable and have done some research but i'm still sitting on the fence. Out of interest, would 13500aed per month be enough for me to live on as a single (in shared accomodation)... would i be able to bank say, £1000 GBP per month in order to save for our future? Even if i came over for a few years, it would look great on a cv and may be a chance to put some cash aside.... we're both kinda young i guess, maybe a few years of saving (and maybe not seeing each other as much as we'd like - we have spoken about this) would help us along our way... maybe she can gain some extra qualifications in the uk and move over a later date? Once again, i thank you all.

Tony


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Saving a grand a month out of that (AED5500 or so - but the pound is weak at the moment) will be a push. I'd have a word with your "friend" and see if he can sanction a rise to AED15,000 (paid in Dirhams) call his bluff, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is obvious you want to take the job.... 

There are people here who's salary is 2000 dirhams a month who get on fine, but then there are those who get 20,000 for a single person and still can not manage. It really is about how you choose to live. 

I would prob say you have to be openly honest with your gf at home that you most likely are not going to send much of anything back to her and she can not rely on your for any support. To string her along and make her believe that she will receive some sort of assistance (do not know your situation but guessing how you refer to her as your wife/gf, you live together and take care of her as you said she is a stay at home mom) would be an awful thing to do. 

This move would be about you, making a change to go live abroad and see what a different part of the world is like. That salary is not a get ahead salary, imho.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't touch that offer. I think you will end up way worse off than you are in the UK. Cost of living is much higher in Dubai. You will likely have to get shared accommodation, which I am assuming would be a sort of step down for you (unless you share in the UK with someone other than your gf). You will have to be here by yourself - there is absolutely no way the 3 of you could make it on that salary. Even if your gf is able to get a job, the pay would be minimal, unless she has some special skill which it doesn't appear she does. You would have school fees to deal with

So the only way you could survive is if you are here on your own, with little spending money, without your gf & child. If they want to visit you, there will be the cost of flights, etc. unless you can negotiate those costs.

So unless there is some major career advancement on the horizon by taking this job, I would highly recommend you stay in the UK and see if you can either negotiate a better salary, or look elsewhere. If you were a single guy, it could be OK, but I think you are putting your relationship at great risk - and for what??

BTW, I am inclined to agree that this "friend" is trying to take advantage. On one hand, he claims they want more westerners, but on the other he's saying that he can't give accommodation allowance because supposedly plenty of others will jump at the chance? Doesn't ring true to me. Woodlands and Maz25 have raised some very valid points & I think it's worth noting them. Just my opinion


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

tonyburbidge said:


> Hi, many thanks for all your replies! Time is running out and i only have a few days left to decide... i have found this forum invaluable and have done some research but i'm still sitting on the fence. Out of interest, would 13500aed per month be enough for me to live on as a single (in shared accomodation)... would i be able to bank say, £1000 GBP per month in order to save for our future? Even if i came over for a few years, it would look great on a cv and may be a chance to put some cash aside.... we're both kinda young i guess, maybe a few years of saving (and maybe not seeing each other as much as we'd like - we have spoken about this) would help us along our way... maybe she can gain some extra qualifications in the uk and move over a later date? Once again, i thank you all.
> 
> Tony


i can only tell you that whatever you were smoking when u wrote this is banned here.....read about dubai labourers' by johann hari......your living standard wont be far from them....if it suits you why not.
you earn 30 k and talk about cv and stuff.....get real. reminds me of france where people write cover letters to work in mcdonalds and go to these interviews wearing suits...
stay close to your loved ones ... and don't live on hope alone ....dubai is like lsd...if u don't know how to work it u end up loosing more than u bargained for. and becoming her slave.
People bought apartments here, thinking of high rents. Didn't realize that the sheikhs will keep building, destroying your home value, and then developers will arbitrarily charge huge fees as service charges, bringing rental yield down by 50% in some cases.
taxi drivers come here thinking of aed 6000 salaries. in reality its aed 300, rest is commission (final amount being less than 3000 and decreasing).. and btw while traffic plummets due to people leaving/metro...they more than double the taxi count. Not only that ,when the taxis are fined by rta, the taxi company puts its own surcharge on top. Furthermore these guys end up working for 1-2 yrs for free to pay for licenses etc. 

The bill for a single consultation in Dubai mall is AED 600, and the doctor is a ****ing joke most of the times.. u don't pay for healthcare in uk, u don't pay for schools...etc etc... 

BTW i am a big fan of Dubai, but u must know how this place tries to sc*** you up. Its an arab country. Unfortunately you seem to be heading into the worst bit of it.

My expenses here are 2x of what they were in london....and living at a basic level ...But the tax was so ridiculous that the increase in expenses didn't matter at all...and i don't have family there. If i was in your position i would never move out 

But since u r so allured by this place, do come here, don't pay rents in one cheque and don't sign anything where you have to pay back any amount if u leave in a month...keep your sanity and your passport.


----------



## tonyburbidge (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, decision time. After much deliberation i have rejected his kind offer.... im sure there will be another chance. After all your comments and words of wisdom i figured why make such a big move, upset our relationsship and end up just 'getting by'.... i can 'get by' here in the uk where i have my partner and friends to share the 'getting by' with! Yeah, £29k, may not be the highest wage in then world, but 13500aed isnt really a great deal either.... at least at the moment i can be both broke and happy! Many thanks my friends.. i wish you all the best... maybe you'll see me here again sometime... Does anyone have any recruitment contacts for Fly Dubai, Etihad or Emirates... maybe thats where i should be looking!..... anywho, back to staring out of my office window at rainy Gatwick Airport! 

Regards, Tony


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Tony, you've made the right decision. That was a ridiculous offer, you'd have been worse off in every way than in the UK, where you're earning above average salary. Here you'd have been way below the average westerner salary.

You can try any of the airlines here or the airports, Dubai International and DNATA the ground handlers, and the new Dubai World Central (Al Maktoum Airport) which has just started operating. They're all recruiting


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

http://www.emiratesgroupcareers.com/english/

Home

Work with us - flydubai


A friends missus is with Emirates, I'll mail her and ask if there are any tips about getting employed too.

Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree Seabee. It's a good decision Tony. There will be other offers, I am sure of it. Just try to be patient and wait for the right one.


----------

